

Should you add .io to your brand and logo? - nodesocket

If your startup is a .io extension, should you add the .io as part of the brand and logo? I&#x27;ve seen this go both ways.<p>We are updating our logo, should we go by Commando. Or Commando.io?
======
blacktulip
I know the URL to your product immediately if there is a .io extension.

